# Time lapse / motion capture



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Radian brings motion-control time-lapse to budget videographers*



> If you’ve ever seen the film Baraka, then you’ll know just how magical motion-controlled time-lapse cinematography can be. For the uninitiated, the process involves taking a motion picture camera that’s capable of shooting time-lapse footage, then mounting it on a rig that slowly pans, tilts or even dollies the camera, as it’s shooting that footage. While such motion-control equipment has traditionally only been available to deep-pocketed professionals, California-based Alpine Labs wants to make it more accessible – that’s why it’s developing the Radian, an affordable motion-control mount for DSLRs or smartphones.






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(GizMag)


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I'll take one. However the video proves that the brilliance of baraka was more then just having the right gear


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

I built something like this last year from an old birthday cake platter (spins the cake), geared it down so it takes 2 hours for one complete revolution. Im a DIY guy, but this is a really cool product, especially considering the price of the 'pro' rigs.


----------

